# Duke Boyz Rocks Bottom 7-16-11



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

Just having some fun with some new riding buds and enjoying a weekend off, eventhough I broke an axle 5 minutes into the ride. I still let her eat and rode the rest of the day one legged on the rear due to it not trying to pop out the cup. Enjoy Thanks for watching





http://www.youtube.com/HpRGpXtlopg


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

what the crap i can never figure out how to post the vid right


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

finally fixed it


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thats a sweet video guys....:rockn:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool vid wish we had some water like that around here man we need some rain.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i love that 420 on 31's and it looks to turn them good and as far as you riding with a broke axle our last ride my buddy did same thing with his grizzly, broke a rear so he was in 3wd rest of day and when he wanted to water wheelie he did sik donuts hahaha


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

That's me on the black brute force. Man I had a blast even though I slung a rod bearing. So now the brute is sitting in our shop an the motor is about ready to come out. It will be ready for the next ride at rocks on August 6th


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

yea i love my 420 on 31s i usally will jsut put threw stuff cuz itll craw and yea it turns them great and has 17 inches of gc had a blast riding thoe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome vid!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man that looks like fun. Great video guys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice vid! treat to watch, thanks for the post!!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like great place too ride.. I was the grzzly in 3 wheel motion that brandon spoke of.. Lol


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats me on the red rancher this was my first time at rocks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum!


----------

